# صور وتـــأمل



## بيترالخواجة (24 نوفمبر 2006)

:a82: اخوتى واخواتى هل سالنا هذا السؤال لبعض مدا حب الرب يسؤع لنا وقدرتو على ان ينقزننا من ازمتنا الروحية والنفسية هوة فعلن الذى ينقزنا هوة فعلن بيجى وقت الشدة حتى ولو طالت المدة بنا وبينو بيجى الرب يسوع يا اخوتى لا يتركنا وحدنا فى الازمات انهو اتى واتى سريعا الله لا يتركنا وحدنا فى وسط الذئاب ابدا مهما كان شوفو هذة الصورة وهية لرب المجد يسوع المسيح ينقذ شاااااب من الضياع 








[/IMG]

نحن نعلم اننا خطاة لا نستحق انا نكون ولاده ورغم ذالك ايضا الله يرانا وينظر الينا بعين الرقفة انهو صلب من اجلنا وانو يبكى علينا ايضا ولن يتركنا صدقنى يا اخى ويا اختى الله لا يتركنا لعبة بايدى اناس لا تعرفون الحق من الباطل وسوف ترون ناس يزينون لك الطريق ولكن فى اخر الطريق شوكن لم تكون مثل الابن الضال الطريق امامك مفروش بلنور لا تتركة سير بة وشوف الحقيقة بعينيك................ 







[/IMG]


هل من العدل ان نترك الله الذى بزل ابنه الوحيد حتى لا يهلك كل من يامن بة وهل من العدل ان يتساوى الحق والمسيح وبارباس فى كفتي يجب علينا ان نرجع لابونا السماوى وبسرعة شديدة


يجب عالينا ان نندم على كل الذى فعلناة فى حيتنا:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: 
((((( صلو من اجلى ومن اجل كل اخوتنا المسحين والغير مسحين لكى يرو نور الله الحقيقى )))))


----------



## †gomana† (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ع التوبيك الجميل *
*ربنا معاك بيتر*


----------

